
Microsoft seeks next big idea in Cambridge - markbao
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2008/06/30/microsoft_seeks_next_big_idea_in_cambridge/
======
randome
I don't get it ... why does everyone doubt microsoft more than any other
company? Clearly microsoft is taking the effort to recruit talent and realizes
the need to be innovative ... this site seems to be full of fanboys

------
pavelludiq
800 employees? Will those actually be able to do anything? A "Concept
Development Center" they say. Interesting, but who thinks of the concepts?
Steve Balmer? or is Microsoft just following the leaders in the industry
trying to compete with ideas which are not its own? When was the last time we
saw anything innovative in Microsoft? Yes, they might gain some good markets
and stuff, but they will never be leaders in what they plan to do, they are
just to fat to run that fast, the best they can do is stay on the track.

------
prakash
_Another will address "e-mail overload," especially organizing and viewing
less important messages._

Maybe MSFT will buy Xobni and ask them to move to Cambridge now...

